# CertainTeed Apollo Solar Shingles



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you been to the product demonstration to become an installer?

If so, please post your thoughts.

Thanks,


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to the seminar in a few weeks to become certified to install the certainteed apollo solar shingles. Seems like a great product but only time will tell.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a fortune teller, and this is what I see:

As the residential roofing industry continues to move more and more the way of the insurance recovery/storm chaser market, I will either need to change my focus to something else. As I have already begun doing that focusing on flat instead of sloped, if I continue to remain within the residential market I will have to focus on something else. I think solar is that something else.

I have done a few solar jobs, never the certainteed solar, and it's always been on accident as a sub for the electrician who didn't want to climb on the roof and do the install. I, therefore, am very interested in the certainteed solar product but it's not available in my area as of yet... and even so I am not in a position to tackle it head on just yet.


----------

